# Mobile's , who's the cheapest ?



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm thinking of changing my mobile phone/ contract . Just want some Ideas of what people think is a good tarrif or plan. At the moment I tend to spend more on texts to the UK @ 60c a go rather than calls. Any idea who is the cheapest for calls / texts?


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

I have a PAYG Hits sim which is pretty reasonable - I think it's 7c a min to call spanish landlines, 9c a min to call the uk and 9c per SMS. Hubby has one too and calls between us are free. Coverage is pretty good too.
Hope this helps
Rachel


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> I have a PAYG Hits sim which is pretty reasonable - I think it's 7c a min to call spanish landlines, 9c a min to call the uk and 9c per SMS. Hubby has one too and calls between us are free. Coverage is pretty good too.
> Hope this helps
> Rachel


Just a thought on your sms cost ,I take it that is in Spain ? I looked @ what Eroski were offering yesterday & although they told me in the shop that the sms was the same to the UK as in Spain, on the website it says it's 59c ! 
I tried also to get some answers from Movistar, but they had no internet, & Telefoníca wonder why people give up with them .


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about a Company called YOIGO?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Telitec/HITS is excellent VFM and we've had no admin. problems - in fact we found their response quick and efficient when I lost my mobile/SIM and OH got SIM and phone wet whilst chasing our dog across a rio. We had replacements within a few days.


----------



## adkam (Apr 29, 2010)

Looked at the Hits website and it certainly does look good. For the past 6 months we have had both movistar and vodafone on contract. Neither are particularly cheap, but I have to say from a customer service point of view Vodafone wins hands down. Had a problem with one phone on movistar and ended up having to "threaten" to fill in the complaints book in the shop before anything was done. When the vodafone netbook started playing up i took it to the shop and they couldnt have been more helpful.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I've just looked on their site & the únete al 7 package looks good @ 7c a min but the call to UK rate @ 5,3c a min is even better ! International sms @ 29c is less than 1/2 what I pay now. 
Got to agree with you re; movistar . You don't get anything from them whatsoever, When the internet wouldn't work in the shop last week the girl used my movil to ring the automated service & she couldn't even get the machine to understand her , & she's Spanish ! Wanted to upgrade the phone, nothing, not even a discount, & that's on contract & with them for 8 years ! Vodaphone on the other hand, @ least once a month I get offers normally ,like todays one , 25% extra with top-ups over 10 €'s. ( got a payg with them that I inherited from my daughter )


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We use hits, 20 euros seems to go a very long way!!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I think I might go with Hits but through Telitec as Steve suggested.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I've changed my movistar over to hits through Telitec. I even managed to get the unlocking code from movistar, only took 2hrs & 4 phone calls ! Compared to movistar the rates are excellent. 5,8c to call a UK mobile ! 7c Spanish fixed or mobile. Now I've just got to get the other phone unlocked & I'll be changing that one as well as there's free calls between phones on the same operator.


----------

